# Ian Mahnimi :



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

*Mahinmi Iam*
6'9 (barefoot) 225 lbs
borned : 05/11/1986
drafted by the spurs with the 28th pick .
currently plays in france , for the STB Le Havre 

1st game : 4 pts (2/4 fg) 3 rbds 1 t.o 11 mn

2nd game : 4 pts (2/3 fg) 4 rbds 1 assist 2 t.o 11 mn

3rd game : 15 pts (7/10 fg) 6 rbds 1 stl 0 t.o in 24 mn 

average after 3 games : 8 pts 4 rbds 64% 2 pts fg .

you can check his stats here
(Lf=ft , contres=blocks , in=st , bp=to , pd=as)

He commited 12 fouls in the first three games , which explain why he did not play more . The general perception is that he was so eager to play , and to do well , that he did not exactly stay under control  and commited these fouls far too quickly . Nonethelss , he proved in the third game that he was up to a very solid season , provided that he stays out of foul trouble . he currently plays in a good team , not one of the biggest though , hence a large playing time as long as he does fine . Two weeks ago , the french team was looking for a F/PF to strengthen their roster , and the Spurs recommanded Mike Williams . The both teams seems to collaborate very well , another good sign for the future.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the update, much appreciated. I'll try to follow his progress as much as I can, but since he isn't expected in the NBA for awhile, that might be difficult.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I have read an interview of Mahnimi where he stated that he hoped to join the team (S.A) next year . Now , it is obvious that no precise date has been determined at the moment and that his coming will depend of his progresses ...and may be of a very good argentinan PF who could be signed next year  ..Now , Mahinmi will be 20 in 2006 and even if it is quite a young age , it is not too young either .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm very excited about this guy, although I haven't ever gotten to see him play or anything. It's just that the Spurs seem to have a good eye for these young guys overseas, and that combined with the fact that he's so young has me looking forward to seeing him. There's not that many young guys on the roster now, and the Spurs are going to need a serious infusion of youth over the next 2-3 years to maintain this title contender status.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

4th game :12 pts (5/7 FG) 5 rbds 1 stl 1 t.o 24 mn

5th game : 6 pts (2/3 FG) 2 rbds 1 blk 2 stl 0 t.o 15 mn

6th game : 14 pts (5/9) 10 rbds 1 stl 2 t.o


in six game : 9.2 pts %62 FG , 5 rbds 0.8 stl 1 t.o in 18 mn/game 68% FT .

Iam has been playing quite well after a slow start . He figured out he had to take his time and it translated to his game which is getting more and more consistent . he is playing really well in a team which has been a very pleasant surprise this far . This year , the main change compared to last year may be that he is not trying anymore to block a lot of shoot . That's a good thing to block , but doing this you tend to commit lots of fouls , and then to spend more time on the bench . Iam already commit too uch fouls (4 in 18 mn ...) so he don't really needs to go for the block .. He is still so young anyway , and the arbitrage is not the same in france and in the NBA . The game is much more physical in NBA and he would not collect as many fouls playing in the league . We will figure it out quickly if he keep improving at this pace  .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the update again.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He is such an athletic freak from what I've seen and he really has an eagerness to play. He seems like the kind of character of player that fits the Spurs. He has lots of potential to grow as a player and I look forward to seeing him as a Spur in a few years.


----------

